# Ein kleine Anwendung mit Java Schreiben



## mk2010 (13. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Community,

habe mal wieder eine Frage an die Java Experten.
Ich möchte ein kleines Programm bauen womit ich eine MySql Datenbank ansteuern kann, das bedeutet ich lade mir eine Datenbank in mein Programm( es sollte eine GUI haben)

und kann dann den Inhalt ansehen einer bestimmten Tabelle und dann vielleicht sogar bearbeiten. Ich habe vor 2-3 Jahren mal mit Java programmiert(aber nur so Basics), ich wollte eben Ecplise herunterladen aber dort gibt es jetzt so viele Versionen.

Hat jemand Tutorials ( Videos, pdfs) für mich womit ich mich in die Datenbankprogrammierug mit Java einlesen könnte ?#

Vielen Dank


----------



## pro2 (13. Mrz 2012)

java mysql - YouTube

Zum Beispiel. Da gibt es zahlreiche Tutorials zum Start


----------



## mk2010 (13. Mrz 2012)

Das hört sich schonmal gut an , danke !!!!!


----------

